# Race Glaze Leather Cleanse



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

*Price & Availability*
£9.99 for 250ml direct from Razeglaze
(Sample provided)

*Used on:*
Ford Cougar V6 X-Pack (Black)

*Product Information and Instructions:*
Cleans the most fragile leather with minimal saturation. Water based. Use prior to application of Leather Balm on seats - simply wipe the seat with a damp cloth, apply a little product to a soft brush (available separately at £1.99) and gently foam up. Buff seat dry

*Packaging:*
Sample provided so can't comment. Race Glaze products usually have a uniform branding which is clear and effective.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
The product is a an amber gel much like gliptone. However the smell is much milder than Gliptone.

*Cleaning Power:*
It's quite hard to evaluate how effective a leather cleaner is unless you compare it to a competitor. As the main competitor in the detailing world is Gliptone I chose to run it as a 50/50 comparison.










I applied the RG Leather cleanse with a damp microfibre before using a soft-ish brush to foam it up. The product is easy to apply although thinner than its competitor and, as previously mentioned, seems milder.

Upon buffing the two halves of the back seat, as can be seen, the Gliptone product did remove more dirt although, this could be down to the Gliptone possibly taking some colouring with it. I repeated the test on the front seat with identical results.... more dirt removed with Gliptone.

































The pink cloth was used to apply the products while the blue cloth buffed them off.

The picture below shows a 50/50 with RG Leather Cleanse on the left and Gliptone on the right.










*Ease of use:*
Applied with a damp cloth and then worked in with a brush, this product is basically as easy as other products in the same line of business. Apply, work in and buff off.

*Finish:*
As can be seen from the 50/50 image, it leaves a slightly less shiny finish. I noticed no difference after the seats had been conditioned though.

*Value:*
While Race Glaze Leather Cleanse does a decent job, it seems to be not as effective as its main rival. This is okay when the product is a cheaper alternative but the Race Glaze can actually end up costing more than Gliptone. At a penny short of £10 you are going to get a fair amount of uses out of this bottle unless you own a stretch limo.

*Overall DW rating: 50%*










*Overall:*
Don't get me wrong, this product does what it says on the bottle and WILL clean your leather seats effectively. But it just doesn't seem to be the best product on the market. That said, there may be some value in it not being as strong as Gliptone. The smell certainly isn't as strong which if you don't like the smell of leather cleaners, can be a blessing plus, it may be that it is less stringent and therefore could possibly be better for more delicate or newer leathers.

Race Glaze Leather Cleanse is a decent leather cleaner but, at £10, I feel it is over priced or under powered and not up to the usual excellent standard of Race Glaze products.

Thanks to Razeglaze for the sample.


----------

